# Car crash



## Jackson (Oct 30, 2005)

So last night i was driving along single track lanes to pick my girlfriend up from the train station. Single track roads are common where i live so i'm used to driving along them. It was at night,wet roads and muddy since the roads are used by tractors and stuff.

So im going along happily (Listening to Airdrawndagger might i add) and a feamle roe deer jumped through the small hedge on the left hand side of the road. Now my car isn't huge (Renault clio Mk1 1.2) so hitting the deer wasnt an option. I swerved the deer, the car slid to the right, then as i tried to correct it, slid to the left, then again to the right.

I hit at 30ish MPH a wooden gate post that was concreted into the ground, a thick wooden fence and some large boulders. All this was at the entrance to a farmers field. Luckily the steel fence was open. Anyway, as soon as it happened i saw smoke (which i later realised was just the radiator) so handbrake on, engine off, keys out and get the away from the car because i had a full tank of petrol and didnt want to hang around.

Started walking up to the farm up the road, but couldnt see any lights so i headed the other way towards a house with lights on. Waved down a landrover and it was the farmer that owned the land, he took me to his house and made me a cup of tea while i called my dad and the RAC. I was shaking like mad.

Anyways, later i went to hospital and they said i've just got bad whiplash and bruising on my chest. So i got some "Arnica" cream to help the swelling go down. So i'm sat here with a heat pack around my neck too.

The car is on my drive (the RAC recovered it last night). The crash doesn't look terrible, but the car stopped within 7-8 feet of the pole i hit so i went from 30ish mph to 0mph in 7 feet.

Oh Airbag is fitted to the steering wheel by a local garage but it didn't go off even though they assured me i didnt need to take it to a dealership to get it fitted. So i might be having words with a lawyer about that.


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

dam jackson...that sux man. Glad you are okay, and that is wasn't any worse. Best of luck with the car, and your own mending...

I will agree, roads are pretty horrible round here...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

Whoah, are you ok atm? We have had a few dear run infront but luckily far infront so we have time to think about it. Nice of the farmer to help ya though, did you ever pick your gf up? lol And yeah... 30mph into a pole, I mean an air bag should of deffinatly gone of! Hope all goes ok.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, the farmers wife drove 5 mins down the road to pick her up, which was nice. I gotta pay £200 to fix the farmers fence, and atleast £200 for my car to be sorted. Might have to quit college to pay for it all  

Yeah i got no cuts or anything, just lots of bruising and bad whiplash


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad you're ok.


----------



## Joe (Oct 30, 2005)

glad ur still here ur very lucky to be alive from tht! darn deer! lol

Joe


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 30, 2005)

will insurance pay for any of it?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 31, 2005)

lol, no, UK insurance is rediculose. Its compulsory and for 6 months 3rd party fire and theft the cheapest i could find is £1200 (Bout $2000) and the engine is only a 1.2

I could go through insurance but my brother in law is a mechanic with lots of contacts so he's gonna help me fix it...

Still not sure what to do about the airbag. :?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 31, 2005)

.



> Started walking up to the farm up the road, but couldnt see any lights so i headed the other way towards a house with lights on. Waved down a landrover and it was the farmer that owned the land, he took me to his house and made me a cup of tea while i called my dad and the RAC.


 All that for a cup of tea :roll: :wink: :lol: j/k Glad you are O.K. Have you heard of those whistle things for your bumper? Do they have them gadgets over there?


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 31, 2005)

First off, Glad you're ok.

Second ,



> Still not sure what to do about the airbag.


You gotta pay out £200 def. Probably £400 and you don't know what to do.

For the sake of a possible £30 consultation fee you may come out of it with enough to cover your bills.

Personally, I think along the lines of "An accident is just that- an accident" and I'm not the sort who rushes off to one of those "Pay nothing win or lose" type firms but I would at least look into getting the farmers bill paid off. The car can wait if it comes down to it.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 2, 2005)

No i usually hate all those compensation adverts too. But if i was assured it was a working airbag, and paid the money for it, then it should protect me.

Might have a look on the car and see if i can see any of the sensors they attach to the chassis to make sure they actually installed it.

Oh the cars gonna have to be scrapped, front chassis leg has creased up into the manifold


----------

